# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - BASS ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG BASS *entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE









Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Bass entered must be minimum 40cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Well ok ill start this one off with a 50.5cm Wild Bass I got on the surface on the weekend, a new PB Wild bass for me so was stoked










Lee

PS Adrian Bugger off from this thread LMAO


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah Lee ,and you can bugger off also from this comp , northern NSW and Queenslanders have to catch a minium size of 55 cms to qualify , and then it has be caught at least 30 kilometers from any water , OK , i think thats fair ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> yeah Lee ,and you can bugger off also from this comp , northern NSW and Queenslanders have to catch a minium size of 55 cms to qualify , and then it has be caught at least 30 kilometers from any water , OK , i think thats fair ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


Mate I agree that impoundment Big bass are an easy catch up here but ask some of the Queenslanders how hard 50+cm wild bass is to come by, its nothing like Northerb NSW

Lee


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha...well i wont enter the one i got today then :twisted: Just joking :lol: It still aint a walk in the park, i put alot of time and effort into getting the results. Just like the bluewater boys with there big pelagics and buff with his big bream, dont expect to go once and get lucky. Set a goal and go for it. Id swap ya spots any day Lee, ill trade my bass for your bass, sara, tarpon, jacks, yellowbelly, cod, barra, snapper and pelagics...hehe ;-)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Yer ok i got lucky :lol: Just had to be there i guess and i even qualified for bazzoo's over 55 club ;-)

Angler Name - T-curve
Size of Fish - Bass (57cm)
Location Caught - Midnorthcoast
Tackle - Shimano scorpion/Strudwick sicstik pro with 12lb braid/fc leader
Bait/Lure etc - Smak spinnerbait
Conditions - Crap but the bass didnt care :twisted:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Dam u adrian, I might have to pull a stonker out of ewen to beat that one. I can easily beat it by weight ;-) ;-) ;-) lmao mm length can do but might be tough. and dont like my chances of beating it with a wild fish

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Angler Name - Craig450
Size of Fish - 44cm
Location Caught - NSW South coast
Tackle - Loomis GL2, TD Sol baitcaster, 10lb braid and leader
Bait/Lure etc - 1/8oz tandem spinnerbait, purple/black
Conditions - Overcast, no wind
Other - Kind of embarrasing to enter this one up against the other entries, but oh well


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

T-curve said:


> Yer ok i got lucky Just had to be there i guess and i even qualified for bazzoo's over 55 club


but you forgot one thing t-curve --


bazzoo said:


> northern NSW and Queenslanders have to catch a minium size of 55 cms to qualify ,* and then it has be caught at least 30 kilometers from any water* , OK , i think thats fair ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


 :twisted: ;-) :lol: :shock: :?


----------

